# Whats cooler Sydney or Toronto?



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

Whats cooler Sydney, Australia or Toronto, Canada- post images to argue.
By the way im talking about Fashion, Trends, Buildings, Nightlife, Restaurants etc..


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

Some pics 

*Sydney*


*Toronto*


Please post more.
Hey by the way don't start a big fight about what city is better. Just point out good points about the cities.


----------



## Sirgarbagemann (Apr 5, 2006)

sydney has more color


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

City vs City is no longer allowed, that said Sydney


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

beautiful pics, pity it's an illegal thread ;~


----------



## lokinyc (Sep 17, 2002)

I've only been to Toronto but the climate and geography of Sydney is more alluring to me.


----------



## Gralev (Aug 1, 2006)

My choice is Sydney. Better climate and lifestyle.


----------



## complic8ed (Mar 29, 2006)

Sydney is a much hotter city - highest temp recorded 46 C, Toronto somewhat around 40 C. Climate can b also a major factor determining which city is better.


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

^ Actually their summer temperatures are just about the same, you could argue Toronto actually has hotter summers. The difference obviously comes in the winter.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

What is it with Australian members who insist on Canada vs Australia city vs city threads? Does Canada play such a big role in Australian life?


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Best scenario-
Toronto located where Sydney is.

Worst scenario-
Sydney located where Toronto is.


----------



## ToRoNto g-town (Nov 26, 2005)

Taller said:


> What is it with Australian members who insist on Canada vs Australia city vs city threads? Does Canada play such a big role in Australian life?


completely agree. y is it so important to always drag canada in comparison threads with astralia


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

i'm for toronto


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

^^I guess because, other than our climates, we are similar in many ways.
-Language
-Commonwealth
-Population
-Large Area
-WASP majority (White Anglo-Saxon Protestant)

Not that this thread would establish anything conclusive as it is all subjective.


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

gonzo said:


> -WASP majority (White Anglo-Saxon Protestant)


Actually, Canada's largest religious group are Catholics (43%), not protestants.


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

^^Oops!...guess I forgot about Quebec!


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

Not just quebec, but the many Italians and Irish, as well as smaller groups of Filipinos, Portugese, Latinos, and Blacks in the rest of the country that are more Catholic.


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

:lock: (Toronto  )


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Yes, I know there are many Catholics outside of Quebec.


----------



## Shock and Awe (Dec 5, 2005)

ToRoNto said:


> completely agree. y is it so important to always drag canada in comparison threads with astralia


Take your pick:

1 isolation
2 fear that someone might actually prefer a Canadian city
3 insecurity
4 frustration at losing all these stoopid polls started by Aussies..
5 irrational dislike of "outsiders"

the list could go on for pages but it does seem aussies are obsessed with their canadian cousins.



Sirgarbagemann said:


> sydney has more color


That is called "PHOTOSHOP" and is much loved down under.


----------



## will.exe (Aug 9, 2006)

DANGER!!!!! MEMORIES OF A LOCKED SKYBAR THREAD!!!

Chrisboy47, are you a Derryn Hinch reincarnation?

I find it funny how the thread title is "Which is cooler: Sydney or Toronto?", but the poll choices are Sydney or _Canada_???? Why is it that so many people from Sydney complain about Canadians overrating their cities when Sydney is no more of a world class city than Toronto or Vancouver?

@YOU: TORONTO IS BETTER

@EVERYONE ELSE: Who cares? They both have their charm.


----------



## Glass Bandit (Dec 5, 2005)

If you mean more 'hip' then not Australia. Australia is not a stylish place. Dumb thread. :bash:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Sydney


----------



## Big Apple Boy (Mar 13, 2005)

Toronto by far. Been to both and Sydney was a disapp.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Anyone creating such threads will be brigged. You should know the rules -
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=379037


----------

